
For refugees: A guide for orientation and communication in Germany - Tepix
http://www.refugeeguide.de/en/
======
neduma
Kudos to Germany.

------
Mz
Excerpt:

 _Smiling in public is not usually considered flirting, even when you are
talking with a stranger. People normally just try to be friendly and welcoming
when smiling._

Welcome to the West. :-)

